# Xenon



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I am going to meet our resident dictator tonight after classes.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

who?
George W Bush?


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Xenon, it was the title you dork


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Innes said:


> who?
> George W Bush?










*AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAA!!!!!*
















Nice one....


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I thought you were just telling Xenon


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

HUH?? EL Wut???


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > who?
> ...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

so anyway - what you and Mike up to?

nice evening in with a meal & wine?

or a trip to the cinema?

or perhaps just a walk down the beach?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I put my money on a candle-light dinner... 
Motto of the night: _We'll see where it ends_


----------



## RedShoal (May 3, 2003)

Remember, why buy the cow when you get the milk for free.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

ahhhhhhhhh...mike and nate have a date..pfury romance


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

thePACK said:


> pfury romance


 Romance with a bite....


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Cute amn.. really cute!!! I think Nates skulls are gonna turrn into hearts!!! Whoo Hoo!!! Congrats to the 2 of you!!!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

RedShoal said:


> Remember, why buy the cow when you get the milk for free.


 lol


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Damnit Nate you were supposed to keep our rendevous a secret.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

uh oh the secret is out know and eveybody knows


----------



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

George W!!!!
No way!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

Mike uses hand lotion too so his hands r nice and soft









Mark


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

+ x







=







............


----------



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

LOL


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

You guys are sick


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

thePACK said:


> + x
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Damn, you guys all got your mind in the gutter.....


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > + x
> ...


 heh







..and in other place too..


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

that is f'n funny


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

thePACK said:


> heh
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Oh Im sure!!!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

So.. who wears the pants???


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

wow is all I can say I had no idea congrats lol.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

We're gonna have our very first PFURY wedding!!!

HAHAHA, just wait till they see these replies!!!


----------



## scrapedogg (Apr 28, 2003)

I think that the courtship will probably start with them holding hands and putting their joined flesh into nate's caribe tank, so they can be bitten together, and become true blood brothers


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

you guys a ****


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> So.. who wears the pants???


 or the dress more like it







....

and you opened the can of worms nate...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Damn you all.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

See, now it's going to be all awkward when they actually do meet tonight.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I already met him. Nate is a cool dude, we talked over some drinks....good man, nice to meet you Nate.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

nice to meet you too, sorry I was late







(only cuz your watch is wrong







)


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

so we are all wonderin what else happend besides the drinks?









9 months?









j/k guys


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

piranha 13 said:


> so we are all wonderin what else happend besides the drinks?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 why is the world being over-run with homosexuals


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

:laugh:

you guys are too much


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

piranha 13 said:


> so we are all wonderin what else happend besides the drinks?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 sorry no pfury connection...







just business


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

thePACK said:


> piranha 13 said:
> 
> 
> > so we are all wonderin what else happend besides the drinks?
> ...


 Just business...lol...thats what they _all_ say...







Just kidding!!!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Bahahahaha this thread turned out funny


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

so, was it awkward the morning after










Mark


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Yeah I was walking a little funny and I dont know why....


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

hehe, xenon was walking like John Wayne









Mark


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

or Jack from Will & Grace


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

Innes, The Pack, and I can be the the groomsman, lol


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Do you guys realize my girlfriend read this thread and was talking sh*t to me last night about it as well.... LOLOLOL!


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

lol, wow thats intense, we will vouche for ya man, got to keep the ladies happy.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Hi there Mrs Xenon - sorry about Nate, but he just can't help himself, but at least you two share your taste in guys


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

heheh

Mark


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

after last night, xenon has to go door to door to tell everyone he is a petterass


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Do you guys realize my girlfriend read this thread and was talking sh*t to me last night about it as well.... LOLOLOL!


I'm sorry...... No, really....!!!! :smile:

.....um, whatever.......


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

_*points at Innes* _


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

*Innes looks at Nate*


----------



## Jonas (Mar 14, 2003)

you guys are definitely sick.... but the humping smiley's are f'n great !


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Bcollins111900 said:


> Innes, The Pack, and I can be the the groomsman, lol


 hahah..throwing rice


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Do you guys realize my girlfriend read this thread and was talking sh*t to me last night about it as well.... LOLOLOL!


 what?was she saying..

how could you cheat on me







........go out on a blind date and not tell me....


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

thePACK said:


> Bcollins111900 said:
> 
> 
> > Innes, The Pack, and I can be the the groomsman, lol
> ...


 And what the hell would I be.. the freak'in flower girl?? I didnt see my name there!!!!


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

You fool... you're the ring bearer!!


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

yeah rhom the flower girl, lol, in a pink dress, that or you can be the usher dude who shows people to there seats? Sorry i think all other spots are full.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Whos the best man.. and who will the best man walk down to the groom?!?!?







Who is the bride and the groom in this anyways???


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Whos the best man.. and who will the best man walk down to the groom?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


frank is the best man......and its groom and groom


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

i am the best man i called it!, and i think nate is the groom and xenon is the bride, lol


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Bcollins111900 said:


> i am the best man i called it!, and i think nate is the groom and xenon is the bride, lol


 alright your the best man..so who the maid of honor????havoing to much fun with this thread


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

well if rhomzilla does not want to be the flower girl any more.............


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

]


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Haha, nice pic Xenon


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

You guys are too much


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

for some odd reason i do not want to know where xenon got that pic from, possible personal photo? LOL wont touch on that subject with a 10ft pole, hey what do u guy think nate and xenon would prefer, bubbles, rice or bird seed? Oh yeah and if rhom still wants to be the flower girl he needs to get fitted for his dress LMFAO!


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

throw baby red bellies, chomp chomp


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Xenon said:


> ]


 who the tall one?nate?mike?

how cute pfury is not just a fish site but a love connection site


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Just imagine that....p-fury's first couple!!









Just kidding!!


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Mike was about an inch taller, how long do you guys plan to be flamers?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Dude I was way talker than you. Im 6'3 man! Dont you guys like my pom pom headband?


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

make that 3" taller then


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

oh how cute you guys are having alittle spat about who's taller .....







and bcollins i say we throw flowers at them....


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon I love your pom pom hairband









and I like the way you got your gay pic from a UK TV website


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

hehe, not only is mike into dudes, but he is also a member of NAMBLA


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

mdemers883 said:


> NAMBLA


 whats that???


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

north american man boy love association...or national association of marlon brando lookalikes

hehe

Mark


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

wooohooo a f****t thread on the fishboard!!!!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

mdemers883 said:


> north american man boy love association...or national association of marlon brando lookalikes
> 
> hehe
> 
> Mark










..


----------

